# Timbre match for Onkyo HT-S6100 Speakers (P163s?)



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi! So I've narrowed down my choice of speakers to a select few and I was wondering if you guys could help me figure out based on knowledge or experience which ones would best fit into the current sound in my 7.1 Onkyo setup with an altered receiver to the Onkyo TX-NR708 and an added subwoofer (the Polk Audio PSW505). I'm planning on replacing the front L&R speakers and using the replaced Onkyo speakers as front wides or highs. In other words, I'm planning on making it into a 9.2 system using Audyssey DSX. 

Mainly, I'm interested if the Infinity Primus P163 speakers would work for this case. Otherwise, the options I have in mind are the Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE speakers, the PSB Alpha B1 speakers, and the Paradigm Atom v.6 speakers. If any of these are mainly near-field monitors(which I'm not sure about), obviously they can instantly be excluded, so if that's the case, please inform me, lol. 

I appreciate any advice/information provided. Thanks in advance!


PS- If anyone can tell me whether the Alphas or the Atoms are better for portable indoor use, powered by the Dayton DTA-100a amp, that would also be appreciated XD. *If any other speakers within a similar price range come to mind as better options FOR EITHER CASE, don't hesitate to suggest them. The main intent in both cases I guess would be music.* Thanks again!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

None of the speakers that you have listed are technically "near field monitors." Near field monitors are usually powered speakers like ones you would find in a recording studio; you've probably seen videos with speakers (usually the white cones of Yamaha NSAs) sitting on the recording console? Those are near field monitors. Some, but not all, actually work well as stereo/HT speakers. Strangly enough, my mains and center are near field monitors!

I can not state which speakers listed in your post will match the Onkyos the best, but all are good choices. I especially like the Alphas and Atoms, but that is just one man's humble opinion.  I've heard great things about Ascend Acoustics, too.


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> None of the speakers that you have listed are technically "near field monitors." Near field monitors are usually powered speakers like ones you would find in a recording studio; you've probably seen videos with speakers (usually the white cones of Yamaha NSAs) sitting on the recording console? Those are near field monitors. Some, but not all, actually work well as stereo/HT speakers. Strangly enough, my mains and center are near field monitors!
> 
> I can not state which speakers listed in your post will match the Onkyos the best, but all are good choices. I especially like the Alphas and Atoms, but that is just one man's humble opinion.  I've heard great things about Ascend Acoustics, too.


Right, well, that's good. I know what near field monitors are. I was just stating that speakers like that obviously wouldn't work for Home Theater purposes because positioning is different/in ways limited and they simply wouldn't go with my other speakers. Mainly that question came up for me in regards to the Ascend Acoustics speakers. I wasn't sure about them. 

But anyway, thanks for responding!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't see a problem with any of the three speakers that you mentioned; all are fine for HT/music. 

The best way to timbre match is to simply get speakers from the same designer/company, but one thing that may help is to try to match things like the tweeter/woofer design. This is NOT 100% accurate, but-for example-if your Onkyo speakers have silk dome tweeters look for speakers that also have silk dome tweeters.

Good luck! Feel free to ask any other questions that you may have!


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> I don't see a problem with any of the three speakers that you mentioned; all are fine for HT/music.
> 
> The best way to timbre match is to simply get speakers from the same designer/company, but one thing that may help is to try to match things like the tweeter/woofer design. This is NOT 100% accurate, but-for example-if your Onkyo speakers have silk dome tweeters look for speakers that also have silk dome tweeters.
> 
> Good luck! Feel free to ask any other questions that you may have!


Hmm, I see... Well, I guess I was hoping that there was somebody with the experience of this exact or a very similar situation that would maybe be able to help me out. I think I didn't quite realize that my question was so vague in a sense and hard to answer, just because there's no objective way to tell aside from like maybe what you mentioned. 

Thanks!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry if I haven't been clear or am missing your point; the best way to timbre match is to use the same/similar speakers to the ones that you plan to use as mains/center. You can always simply listen; any obvious differences may "jump out" at you. 

Also, the Audyssey DSX may compensate for some differences when you run the set-up. Timbre matching is, IMHO, most important for the mains (L/R) and center speakers. The height and width speakers are synthesized by the Audyssey program; timbre matching would be preferable, but it's not essential.


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> Sorry if I haven't been clear or am missing your point; the best way to timbre match is to use the same/similar speakers to the ones that you plan to use as mains/center. You can always simply listen; any obvious differences may "jump out" at you.
> 
> Also, the Audyssey DSX may compensate for some differences when you run the set-up. Timbre matching is, IMHO, most important for the mains (L/R) and center speakers. The height and width speakers are synthesized by the Audyssey program; timbre matching would be preferable, but it's not essential.


Right, exactly! The front and center speakers are the ones I am looking for which between themselves of course would match. What I also want them to match and think is important are the surround speakers which would remain my Onkyo ones. So yeah, I'm basically hoping there are better speakers than my Onkyo ones similarly priced to the ones I listed which would match them at least relatively well. 

Doesn't look like anyone really knows - probably because there isn't really anything that matches too well. So yeah, I guess it's really just a lost cause in this case. Thanks for all your input though, sincerely!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont concern yourself with matching the surrounds with your main and center speakers. The surrounds will still blend in just fin as long as you get you front imaging correct the others will work just fine.


----------



## Typhoon859 (Apr 9, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Dont concern yourself with matching the surrounds with your main and center speakers. The surrounds will still blend in just fin as long as you get you front imaging correct the others will work just fine.


Well, not just ANY speakers would work. Keep in mind a lot of the intent here is music. And I mean, even with the same speakers now, when not perfectly set up, it sounds a bit weird when there's a sound which travels from speaker to speaker, as in, the sound changes. So, just getting any speakers would really separate the system and it would kinda defeat the point, no? It would kinda make the setup more of like a gimmick...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Typhoon859 said:


> Well, not just ANY speakers would work. Keep in mind a lot of the intent here is music. And I mean, even with the same speakers now, when not perfectly set up, it sounds a bit weird when there's a sound which travels from speaker to speaker, as in, the sound changes. So, just getting any speakers would really separate the system and it would kinda defeat the point, no? It would kinda make the setup more of like a gimmick...


But I would not usually listen to music in surround, Unless its Multi channel music but even then the surrounds are used more for ambiance. Concentrate on you front soundstage for matching and upgrade or change as money allows.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> But I would not usually listen to music in surround, Unless its Multi channel music but even then the surrounds are used more for ambiance. Concentrate on you front soundstage for matching and upgrade or change as money allows.


+1

I also do not (usually) listen to music in surround; I have a few 5.1 SACDs that I've played in surround just to hear it. I think that 5 (or 7) completely matched speakers is _ideal_, but it's been my experience that the L, C, and R are the MOST important.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> +1
> 
> I also do not (usually) listen to music in surround; I have a few 5.1 SACDs that I've played in surround just to hear it. I think that 5 (or 7) completely matched speakers is ideal, but it's been my experience that the L, C, and R are the MOST important.


I do love to listen to to BluRay concerts, and I have never noticed any issues with not having matching surrounds. $2200 for 3 across the front, $80 total for 4 around the back. Kijiji (or Craigslist south of the 49th) is your friend.


----------

